# CLE 3G + pour MAC 0S 9



## macpeter (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquerir une CLE 3 G + ICON 225 et j'espérais pouvoir la mettre sur mon MAC qui a une plateforme OS 9 c'est un IMAC (je ne connais rien à MAC) je viens de l'acquérir pour dépannage en vacances... Le problème c'est que d'après Orange( qui s'est rétracté, bien sur, )une fois avoir acheté ma clé.... la compatibilité se ferait que sur le MAC OS 10.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà utilisé cette clé ?? 
Merci à vous.


----------



## Vivid (21 Juin 2008)

macpeter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acquerir une CLE 3 G + ICON 225 et j'espérais pouvoir la mettre sur mon MAC qui a une plateforme OS 9 c'est un IMAC (je ne connais rien à MAC) je viens de l'acquérir pour dépannage en vacances... Le problème c'est que d'après Orange( qui s'est rétracté, bien sur, )une fois avoir acheté ma clé.... la compatibilité se ferait que sur le MAC OS 10.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà utilisé cette clé ??
> Merci à vous.



si sur l'emballage il y avait stipule Os X, tu là dans l'Os 
sinon ils doivent te rembourse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2008)

Avec plus de détail et référence au monde PC dont tu semble venir (pour une meilleure clarté de la réponse), quelques considérations : 

En gros, Mac OS 9 est à Tiger ou Leopard (Mac OS X 10.4 et Mac OS X 10.5) ce que Windows Millenium est à XP ou Vista (bon d'accord, nettement moins buggé que Millenium quand même :rateau. vouloir y utiliser un système aussi "up to date" qu'une clé 3G est tout à fait illusoire.

Tu as un iMac sous OS 9, donc, dans le menu "pomme" (la pomme multicolore tout à gauche de la barre de menus), tu as une application nommée "Informations système Apple". Celle ci devrait te permettre de nous dire quel modèle d'iMac tu as (quel processeur : G3 ou G4, à quelle fréquence), et de quelle quantité de Ram il est équipé. Avec cette info, nous pourrions savoir quel Mac OS tu peux y faire tourner, dans le meilleur des cas, et comment, le cas échéant, tu pourrait améliorer ce point.

Enfin, la doc (où même l'emballage) de cette clé 3G+ devrait t'indiquer clairement avec quelle version minimale de Mac OS X elle est compatible, précise le nous, qu'on puisse te dire s'il y a ou non une possibilité de l'utiliser avec ton Mac.


----------

